# Prices of Altec Lansing MX5021 & FX6021 speakers



## Blackfire (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me prices of *Altec Lansing MX5021& FX6021?
*


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 21, 2009)

Blackfire said:


> Can anyone tell me prices of *Altec Lansing MX5021& FX6021?
> *





  6950

Altec Lansing MX5021E 2.1 Channel 6950/- bucks
i dont know the FX6021 price....
the above price is from *www.deltapage..com

thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 21, 2009)

FX6021 is not that good. Go for 5021 only.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jun 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> FX6021 is not that good. Go for 5021 only.



yupo i agree wid u.....5021 is better looking and performance!!!


----------



## myhotdog (Jun 23, 2009)

my friend has 5021 and it rocks he bought 2 year ago for 8900 and still rocking audio


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 23, 2009)

+1 for MX5021


----------



## Blackfire (Jun 24, 2009)

thank for your help guys


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2009)

Beware of rashi peripherals as their replacement policy takes a lot of time. Be also advised the quality of mx5021 changed compared to the ones people get 2 years ago.


----------



## myhotdog (Jun 26, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Beware of rashi peripherals as their replacement policy takes a lot of time. Be also advised the quality of mx5021 changed compared to the ones people get 2 years ago.


what you mean by this


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

^^Dude. Don't worry about that. I am using MX-5021 for past couple of months. Infact me and my friend bought two and are rocking. Terrific sound quality.

When a audio set it THX certified, there is no chance of reducing the audio quality below the required levels, which means that even though AL reduce the quality (for which there is no real proof), they will still be pumping out crystal clear audio.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2009)

The speakers are good. But the recent makes have certain failure that happens eventually. Sometime it doesn't and sometime the speakers do have problem or the other. Usually that's where warranty period is meant for but rashi takes a lot of time to replace. When you get the speakers, test them before you take them.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 26, 2009)

Rashi is not dat slow in every cases...there are many other facts which make them slow, we hav to bear it, this is Indian hardware market after all. If u start hating Rashi we won't be getting half of the h/w dat we are getting now in India. And for replacements and orders of AL products are very fast in my place by Rashi, if I place an order in the morning, I will get dat in the evening....same with replacements, it will be within one week.


----------



## Blackfire (Jun 27, 2009)

thank for your advice & suggestion guys. i will surely keep this in mind but right now i am just shortlisting my choices acc to price & performance.  i plan to buy speaker within a month.


----------

